# Strawberry Bling Harness



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I finished the XXS strawberry Harness today. I have to say I think it turned out pretty nice. But I swear because of my sewing machine today I was about to scream and throw a tantrum at it. LOL I know really immature. 

I am still working on an idea for prices for these when I start to sell. I'm thinking for XXS 10 XS 11 S 12 M 13. Let me know what you think and if that sounds reasonal. Since you guys and my friends have inspired me to try and sell these dog items. 

I was hoping to get two done today but my head is killing, hoping to hit the chiropratior tomorrow and hopefully that will releave the tension in my neck and loosen the pinched nerve. 

Please excuse the mess on my sewing area. 

So here is the harness


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

That is just darling! Let me know when you start selling them!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG! thats beautiful! XD x


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone I will. I will be posting them in the sale area.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I wanna see them for sale too  They are great!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh that's cute!! So how do you sizes go as far as inches in chest for each size. Might get one for my chubby girl Zoe too lol..


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Because of how I am sewing them they are turning out to be about a half inch shorter than what the pattern is saying they would be. 
This is what they are suppose to look like but I'm altering them so they have more personality. Simplicity Creative Group - Sew Simple Dog Coat 

So a XXS fits up to 9 1/2 XS 11 1/2 Small 13 1/2 Medium is 15 1/2 inches (their all measured in inches) in the chest.

You guys are offically the first come first serve people, since you have helped me to come out of my shell more with my crafts. 
If they go on my zibbet store they might be a tad higher due to fees. 

Here is a link to pics of the fabric I have. I have a couple more fabrics to add to the file. Fabric pictures by Runt810 - Photobucket

I do make dresses BUT they are in harness style, but they do cost more. Because they can take from one to 
three days to make depending on how many ruffles, layers and so forth. 

I do not have clips for the harnesses yet, so they are all made with velcro. I am looking into getting some, 
I just want to find the right ones that will curve with the body instead of just laying flat. 

I am also looking into making thicker harnesses for the winter, the inside layer will be 100% cotton. 
They will look kinda like the pattern I am using but not really. 

I do double sew the harness area, which means I go over twice to make sure its secure and I do the same with the velcro. 

The ones I made Daisy are still holding up and going strong. By late summer or Fall she will be moving up to XS. 

Please remember I am still new at this so there could be stray string or something you might catch. 
But I have done my best to clean it up and make it look professional as I can. 

Your welcome to message me if you have any questions and I will answer them if I can.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Well poo Zoe is like 16 1/2 if I remember correctly when i measured her last she is chunky. Holly is 8- 8 1/2 now. She is going on 7 months so I wonder how much she will grow so I know if i should order a xxs or xs. With the velcro on the XS do you think it would adjust small enough to fit her?


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep I can, but fabric does have some give after time. I can also make the XXS straps around the chest area longer too so if she grows it will continue to grow with her. The same for Zoe and I can make the velcro longer so you can adjust it if the chest straps are too long. Thats what I love about being able to alter in some sense or fashion with pattern. I can also alter the length to make it shorter if need be if you want to go XS. 

Also how I make it is the soft side of the velcro faces away from the dog body and the rough side faces towards their body. So that the rough over laps the fabric and never touchs their body. 

Hopefully that made sense.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

KritterMom said:


> I finished the XXS strawberry Harness today. I have to say I think it turned out pretty nice. But I swear because of my sewing machine today I was about to scream and throw a tantrum at it. LOL I know really immature.
> 
> I am still working on an idea for prices for these when I start to sell. I'm thinking for XXS 10 XS 11 S 12 M 13. Let me know what you think and if that sounds reasonal. Since you guys and my friends have inspired me to try and sell these dog items.
> 
> ...


Those are truly incredible. I'm gonna have to measure Cricket. We want and need one!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. If you search my name you should be able to find more that I have made. They all dont come with gems, its according to the fabric pattern.


----------

